# New technology



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Got sent this link, found it very interesting.

cabby

http://www.safeshare.tv/w/DTAINyElxY


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow very interesting. Bit scary as well!

Thanks for sharing it.

Sue


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

BUY BUY BUY shares if you can :wink: 

this is a winner and got to be worth a punt cheers :idea:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

daffodil said:


> BUY BUY BUY shares if you can :wink:
> 
> this is a winner and got to be worth a punt cheers :idea:


Might be a bit problematic buying shares in an Israeli Institute of Technology. :roll:

Mike


----------

